# Lab for upland game.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Any books or info available on training a lab or retrievers for upland game? In 3 weeks I will be picking up an 8 wk old lab (parents w/ natural pointing ability, and pretty good ped.)

I have only had english setters before, and would like a point in the right direction on training a lab for upland game. May do a little waterfowl, but not nearly as much as I will be doing upland.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

FowlDogs is pretty highly recommended, although it's more geared for a water dog I'm not sure if there's much of a difference. While I am sure there are upland training methods, the dog's instincts take care of most of the work when it comes to upland, you just have get the obedience down. This past fall was my first with my <1 year old lab (my first dog), and I didn't have to do anything to teach him to 'hunt,' his nose and drive were great from the get-go.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Any books or info available on training a lab or retrievers for upland game? In 3 weeks I will be picking up an 8 wk old lab (parents w/ natural pointing ability, and pretty good ped.)
> 
> I have only had english setters before, and would like a point in the right direction on training a lab for upland game. May do a little waterfowl, but not nearly as much as I will be doing upland.


Labs are pretty much out-of-the-box for upland. If you have the obediance traing down you're 90% there. It's the nose. Can't beat that nose and the instinct driving it.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Just buy fowl dogs...trian him exacly that way and you will get a great bird dog for any thing..


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Check out "The Labrador Shooting Dog" by Mike Gould. Doesn't get much better IMHO.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I will check it out.


----------

